# Portland, OR parking



## colobok (Jun 6, 2007)

Any ideas where to park a car in Portland, OR for few days?


----------



## gswager (Jun 6, 2007)

Where are you from so that we can give you options? Station has paid short and long term parkings. Portland also have excellent public transportation.


----------



## EmpireBuilderFan1976 (Jun 6, 2007)

I always park in the economy lot at the airport and then take the MAX train from the airport to SW 5th and Mall streets downtown. Walk one block up to SW 6th, make a right and walk about 10 blocks to the train station. There are also a few parking garages downtown.


----------



## gswager (Jun 6, 2007)

10 blocks to the station? That's too far for luggages. There is bus that will transport between MAX light rail and Portland Union Station. It's a breeze.


----------



## EmpireBuilderFan1976 (Jun 6, 2007)

gswager said:


> 10 blocks to the station? That's too far for luggages. There is bus that will transport between MAX light rail and Portland Union Station. It's a breeze.


That would work too! I usually only have two carry on bags so the walk is nothing.


----------



## colobok (Jun 7, 2007)

I am planning to leave my car for 3-4 days and take a train.

I called Portland Amtrak station and answering machine said they have $6/day parking somewhere near the station.

Do you know where is that?

Is there an option to leave a car on free parking somewhere to take a bus to the station?



gswager said:


> Where are you from so that we can give you options? Station has paid short and long term parkings. Portland also have excellent public transportation.


----------



## EmpireBuilderFan1976 (Jun 7, 2007)

colobok said:


> I am planning to leave my car for 3-4 days and take a train.I called Portland Amtrak station and answering machine said they have $6/day parking somewhere near the station.
> 
> Do you know where is that?
> 
> ...


I believe the Amtrak station parking lot is directly across the street from the station. The neighborhood is decent. Though I don't know if I would feel comfortable leaving my car there for 3-4 days. Last time I was there the parking lot did not appear to be fenced in. You might call and find out if they have a security guard in the parking area 24/7.....


----------



## DragonLoaf (Jun 8, 2007)

Interesting question, since I have been evaluating the same for my Cascades trips. There is no free parking that I know of on the South side of the Willamette River (where Union Station is located). There are many areas where free parking is available on the North side of the river. It is a good long walk from any of these locations to the train station, or you can catch a bus. I usually park in the Goodwill store parking lot or on-street parking near the Hawthorne bridge, where Tri-Met bus # 33 stops. This bus will take you down very close to the train station, I believe the stop is on Everett and ... 2nd? At any rate, when the bus turns the corner on Everett, pull the lanyard, and the next stop is yours. Technically, according to the Portland Transportation website, cars are not allowed to park on-street for more than 24 hours at a time. I have done so many times without repercussions. I have never left my car overnight in the Goodwill parking lot, so can't tell you what might happen there, but it is the most convenient spot because bus # 33 stops right in front of it.

Hope this helps and if you have any questions about details let me know.


----------



## kw (Jul 17, 2010)

EmpireBuilderFan1976 said:


> I always park in the economy lot at the airport and then take the MAX train from the airport to SW 5th and Mall streets downtown. Walk one block up to SW 6th, make a right and walk about 10 blocks to the train station. There are also a few parking garages downtown.


If you're going from the airport:

Free shuttle from economy lot to terminal,

Then Max red line to Gateway transit center,

Then Max green line to 5th and Glisan (same track, no walking)

Walk less than two blocks (and Portland has short blocks) to the depot

All zone ticket required, $2.20 per person, ticket machine at airport stop.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 17, 2010)

kw said:


> All zone ticket required, $2.20 per person, ticket machine at airport stop.


Or if you are over 65 *OR* on medicare (any age), the fare is only 95¢




And a youth/student ticket is $1.50!


----------



## D T Nelson (Jul 17, 2010)

Just throwing this out there: Parking is free at the Vancouver, WA station, about 9 miles by car north of the Portland station (according to Google Maps). I don't *think* there's a train you can catch in Portland that doesn't also stop at Vancouver.

I just ran some sample fares for travel a few months from now. Southbound on the Coast Starlight, trips from Vancouver to Sacramento or L.A. cost $1 more than trips from Portland. Eastbound on the Empire Builder to Spokane or Chicago, trips from Vancouver cost the same as trips from Portland. Northbound on the Cascades to Seattle, trips from Vancouver cost $1 less than trips from Portland. Even if you wanted to park at Vancouver, take the train to Portland, and then changes trains (say, if you really wanted to experience the Portland Lounge), Vancouver to Portland on the Cascades is $7, and a round trip would still be cheaper than $6-a-night parking for three nights. So if saving money on parking is your goal, traveling from Vancouver looks like the way to go.

Vancouver is a nice little station, with checked baggage service and everything. Here is the page about the station on the Amtrak Cascades web site.


----------



## GoldenSpike (Jul 19, 2010)

I've pointed out this gem several times and base for my train stuff from here.

It is the best of all worlds: avoids the hassle and congestion of PDX, near I-5, lots of parking just steps from the train, lots of trains - Talgo's, CS, EB, and quick and cheap point runs.


----------



## Gene Keranen (Dec 3, 2011)

Per the recorded message when you call the Portland Amtrak Station, long term parking is located at the nearby Station Place Garage. Depending on what map program you use it looks to be at the most, 1/4 mile from the station. I am not from Portland but I am looking for parking for my daughter who will be traveling out of the PDX station. It seems like no matter what search phrase I put into Google, this discussion forum keeps coming up so I just decided to call. I hope this helps.

Station Place Garage


----------



## Gene Keranen (Dec 4, 2011)

I also found this about parking near Union Station:

SmartPark at Station Place Garage can be entered on NW 9th & Marshall, near Union Station. With 400 spaces, 24-hour access and parking validation from selected retailers, you’ll never have to worry about parking in the Pearl again!


----------



## Candace (Jun 15, 2012)

What a great tip!! Thank you!

Vancouver is a nice little station, with checked baggage service and everything. Here is the page about the station on the Amtrak Cascades web site.


----------

